# Honda Robert - Questions on HS80



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Robert,

Do you know the diameter of the 724 impeller shaft? The reason I am asking is that I would like to know if the three blade impeller from a HS724 can be used on an older HS80. It appears that the outside diameter (at 300mm) of the newer HS724K1 WA is the same as the outside diameter of the old HS80 four blade impeller. The question is will a newer 3 blade fit on the old shaft and will the impeller shear pin align? If the shear pins don't align can you comment on the possibility of drilling another hole in the new 3 blade impeller so it aligns with the shear pin hole in the HS80 impeller shaft? 

Thanks in advance for any insight/assistance you can provide.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Rockproof said:


> Robert,
> 
> Do you know the diameter of the 724 impeller shaft? The reason I am asking is that I would like to know if the three blade impeller from a HS724 can be used on an older HS80. It appears that the outside diameter (at 300mm) of the newer HS724K1 WA is the same as the outside diameter of the old HS80 four blade impeller. The question is will a newer 3 blade fit on the old shaft and will the impeller shear pin align? If the shear pins don't align can you comment on the possibility of drilling another hole in the new 3 blade impeller so it aligns with the shear pin hole in the HS80 impeller shaft?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight/assistance you can provide.


*HS80 Specs:*
Blower (impeller) is 4 blades, 350mm (13.8") diameter, spins at 1,364 PRM

*HS724T (track drive) Specs:*
Blower (impeller) is 3 blades, 250mm (9.8") diameter, spins at 1,447 rpm

*HS724W (wheel drive) Specs:*
Blower (impeller is 3 blades, 300mm (11.8") diameter, spins at 1,365 rpm

I may be able to request an engineer to pull the full drawings for these impellers, and you can judge for yourself. The part of Honda where I work doesn't typically test or evaluate alternative parts for older models, so I have no data on what will or will not work, and that includes modifications (drilling) a part to fit on a different model.

If I can't get the drawing dimensions for you, it may be worth a try and just order a good candidate impeller and see how it goes. A friendly dealer might allow you to order / inspect the part and return it if it does not meet your needs. 

FYI, the impeller (a.k.a. "blower") is different for the HS724 track and wheel types:

HS724TA (track) uses part number 72440-767-000, $93.67 list 
HS724WA (wheel) uses part number 72440-768-000 $255.02 list  

Side note: Parts team was as surprised as me by the price difference, and will soon jack up the price on the track model's impeller to match the wheel model (_just kidding_; I think the wheel model's impeller should see a big knock-down to a more realistic price.)


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for your feedback Robert. It is appreciated. I would love additional specs and or engineering drawings if you can get your hands on them.

That said, something in you above dimensions is not jiving...I measured my HS80 four blade impeller and out to out is 300mm not 350mm as you have listed above (see below picture)  The inside dia. of the impeller housing only measures at +/-310mm.

Color me confused at the moment. Additional insight is certainly appreciated.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

HI ROBERT,

I AM INTERESTED IN MORE INFO. ON THE HS80 VS MODERN HS724 IMPELLER/BLOWER. I HAVE AN HS80TAS.
I AGREE WITH ROCKPROOF ON THE SPECS FOR THE HS80 IMPELLER AT 300mm.
WHAT DO YOUR SPECS FOR A 1991 HS80TAS IMPELLER SAY ?

THANK YOU.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Robert honda hs80 impeller*

Hi robert,

would like to resolve question of true/accurate impeller diameters. Also, have you followed up with them on changing/lowering the price for the more expensive impeller.

Could i call you on the phone to discuss ?
Thank you,
flstn


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *HS80 Specs:*
> 
> I may be able to request an engineer to pull the full drawings for these impellers, and you can judge for yourself.


Bump up for feedback. Were you able to pull some drawings Robert?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

FLSTN said:


> WHAT DO YOUR SPECS FOR A 1991 HS80TAS IMPELLER SAY ?
> 
> THANK YOU.




http://www.hondalawnparts.com/oemparts#/s/HONPE/SNOW//3


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry this fell off my radar, guys. 

Asked the engineer to pull up the drawings for the HS80, HS724W(wheel) and HS725T(Track) impellers...stand by.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, I've seen the drawings (partial) and per the engineer:

• The HS80 does indeed have a 300mm diameter impeller, so the published spec of 350mm in the shop manual is incorrect. I'll share this with our publications group for a future update. 

• The HS724TA (track drive) has a 252+/-2mm diameter impeller. 

• The HS725WA (wheel drive) has a 300mm diameter impeller.

FYI, the impellers are different on the two HS724 models due to differences in the auger housings. The track model uses a slightly smaller auger housing (height) compared to the wheel model.


----------

